# Morning Star



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I went to Ocean City on 4/24 and fished on the Morning Star with Captain Monty and did quite well on the Tautog. There were only ten people on board and I ended up catching around 15 tautog with four keepers and about 10 sea bass with three keepers. The sea bass were around 2 pounds and the keeper tautogs went 16 inches 3 pounds, 21 inches 7+ pounds, 24 inches 8 pounds, and 24 inches 9 1/2 pounds. Captain Monty did his best to put everyone on the fish and even stayed an extra hour so people could catch more fish. The pool fish was over 10 pounds and there were several other large fish. There were also some nice sea bass taken with a few close to 4 pounds. All my fish were caught on clams, while everyone else seemed to have equal success with clams and crabs. I highly recomend this boat to anyone who wants to have an enjoyable fishing experience.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anthony...Nice to hear about your trip. If you remember about 2 months ago I tried to put together a trip on the Morning Star with some of the TF guys. Everyone was gung-ho in the beginning but it fizzeled out. I've got two spots reserved for May 10th. Yes, Capt. Monty is first class. He used to skipper the OC Princess and I fished with him a number of times. He always put us on the fish. Looking forward to my trip. You might consider posting your trip on the regular board. Let the guys know what they are missing. 

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was considering posting on the MD forum but since it wasn't a shore location I decided to post here. Besides everyone is too busy trying to catch some horse croakers and keeper rockfish. You are definitely right about Capt. Monty being first class. On the monday trip he took out 4 people because one guy drove 3 hours to fish on his boat. I don't think there is a single captain on the east coast who would sail with less than 10 people. I may go again sometime in may to load up on the sea bass since I got a decent amount of tautog in my freezer. Jake was right about tautog fishing getting into your blood. I almost considered staying in ocean city for a night to go on the friday trip, but decided I had enough fish for a while. Guess I am not hardcore enough. 
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

Yup, you've taken the first step in what will become a long journey! Now imagine pulling those tog out of the rockpile your standing on, in water less than four feet deep....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

Yeah, its hard as hell to put a trip together... I'm trying to put a fluke trip together for the union, but you'd be surprised what people want for $28.00 (chartered bus to the dock, sandwiches and drinks included, etc... ) You'd think five hours of fluke fishing (with live minnows provided) and a shot at a $900.00 jackpot would sell itself!

My wife's still dead set on me going to her brother's house on the 10th, to get the "free" boat squared away. Problem is he doesn't have the title to the trailer, and I definitely need it to get the PA tags! And I keep telling him he has to be with my wife to get the boat title transferred (here in Philly.) It'll be interesting....

Good luck on the tenth... I know you'll do good 'cause I can't make it. Just the way this season's been going for me!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

MJ,

Hello! So you're going to be a boater? I'd take a free boat too if it was in good shape. 

After I retire this year from the military, get a job, move into my new house, I plan on starting my Winter project - building a 25' center console boat for fishing the Bay. 

You'll recognize me - I'll be the only guy on the bay that's not trolling!  Casting topwater plugs to stripers and blues is the way to go. 

Let me know how the boat deal turns out.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jake...A trailer w/o a title is bad news. It might be easier to declare it as a "homebuilt". I know in Maryland it's easier that way. I've been actively looking for a 21' to 26' walk around for about 3 months now. Went to OC to look at a 23' Grady but passed on it because the trailer wasn't titled. I would have to add another $4K to get a new trailer for it.

SandCrab...Actually there will be two throwing top waters and not trolling and that other would be me. I get absolutely no pleasure out of trolling but to catch a 30" rock on a Yo-Zuri 7 1/4" Hydro Mag is another story.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman and Sandcrab!

I hear what you're saying about trolling -- probably the least amount of sport except for spearing and dynamite. I damn near busted a gut on our first (and only) Trophy trolling trip -- its hard enough reeling in a 32 oz umbrella rig WITHOUT a fish on! Throw on a 36 inch striper and a moving boat, and you might as well be pulling in a lost anchor.... Unfortunately, it IS about the best way to catch stripers early and late in the year. Wouldn't mind trying a downrigger and releae mechanism (with the boat stopping on a hook-up), but seems like all Bay captains are locked into a nine to thirteen rod spread with the umbrellas (and maybe a Stretch 30 on the flatline....)


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Catman and MJ,

Once I get my 25' center console boat built next Summer, you guys will be invited to fish with me. 

Searching the bay in the early AM for breaking stripers and blues - It doesn't get much better!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went fishing two times this year on my dads boat in the Chessie,and all we did was troll.I also tried the biggest Wildeye Shads too;caught nothing.I caught more Stripers soaking bloodworms from shore than trolling from a boat this spring(go figure).I've caught lots of big Stripers trolling,however it too boring  and I prefer jigging or casting.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Thanks for the invite-Got gas money and got bait.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

oh boy, here we go again...
It's great to fish together and fishing on your boat will be great SC (oh, did I just invite myself?  ), but you don't want to mention $$ on here. Brings up the whole question of if its a chartered trip, etc.
Just plan a trip amongst friends and leave $$ out of the conversation.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Ops!  

Catman


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Getting enough people together for a charger trip is like pulling teeth!

On another note - Catman - you can bring some food and drink. 

Husky - You can bring that new 9' Tica rod that you promised to give me. 

No charges to friends...

See you both Sat AM early.


----------

